# Carpet Wet Driver Side



## jkon (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a 2013 SV King Cab that I purchased brand new. I do not have a sunroof. Every time it rains my driver side carpet gets soaked. (Yes I posted this a few weeks ago). About a month ago my dealer through an auto glass place removed the windshield and resealed. They found the windshield leaking in three places along the driver side pillar. I knew it WAS leaking in that area because when I poured water from the top corner of the windshield concentrating it on the pillar, I could see the water dripping inside along the side kick panel.They covered it under warranty even though my truck had 70k miles on it. I thought they solved it but last week we had a pretty good rain and low and behold my driver side carpet all soaked again, although it is NOT leaking along the driver side pillar any longer. I cannot find the leak and I am getting frustrated. I have checked everywhere and the only part of the carpet that is wet is under my all weather floor mat. And it gets pretty soaked because I believe the water is just being funneled to that area from somewhere else. 

I have seen other posts on this forum as well as other forums from owners with the same problem but I have not seen any real and final resolves. It is not my AC drain because I have checked that. I don't have any debris in the cowl area either. I want to get this fixed before winter to avoid it just freezing solid and more so rusting out my floorboard. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

I've got a '13 SVV6 KC, and so far I haven't had this problem, but I've only got about 6K mile's on mine.

If possible, I would take it back to Nissan, since they started the Diagnosis and Attempted Repair.

I'm thinking the Air Intake at the base of the Windshield for the Cabin, may have a bad connection or maybe a hole in it. Also maybe the Driver Side Front Wheel Well might be a source of the Water coming in.

IMO, Basically it's going to be a Search and Find an unsealed access for water to get in to the Cabin, and I'm thinking below the Windshield, but just a guess though. Also look for unplugged holes in the Fire Wall. Might have to start by pulling back the carpet and try to find a Water Residue Trail.

Might be able to use some sort of a Dyed Liquid, maybe the Blue Windshield Washer Fluid, or something else that won't hurt the paint or carpet and try to look for the colored water residue trail.

HTH & Good Luck


----------

